
Taser Will Use Police Body Camera Videos “to Anticipate Criminal Activity” - Futurebot
https://theintercept.com/2017/04/30/taser-will-use-police-body-camera-videos-to-anticipate-criminal-activity/
======
I_am_neo
Pre-crime

